# Scales???



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been playing over a year now and i never really have took the time to learn any scales, I have been basically learning by tabs , so i can do basic power chords slides and bends, but i want to take my guitar playing further now, so im wondering what are the basic scales that should be learned??


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The penatonic scales will take you a long way.

Dave


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

learn the minor pentatonic - all 5 positions, learn the major and minor full scales this will open an astonishingly large amount of doors for you........try to learn runs up and down the scale shape in differing patters, and learn some widely used riffs that use the scale notes.....you'll be surprised at how many lead playing situations you'll be able to hold your own in knowing those 3 scales alone


----------



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

Would any one any good songs that use any of these scales like MY girl by the temptations?, or any websites where i could print the scales of


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If you google "pentatonic scale" or "guitar scales" you will get about 400,000 hits....many of them will have scale diagrams and information.

I know the song "My Girl" (Temptations) to hear it, but I don't know anything beyond that.

Most Blues songs use the "blues" scale (which is mainly the pentatonic)...do you have any favourite blues songs...if so, sort out the key the song is in and try the pentatonic scale )(in the same key) with the song (it might not be perfect...but it will be a start).

Good Luck.

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Did anyone say, "Get a teacher."?

Get a reputable teacher. One who reads, knows theory, and can actually teach.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Did anyone say, "Get a teacher."?
> 
> Get a reputable teacher. One who reads, knows theory, and can actually teach.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


+1,000,000

...I should have stated that in my first response.
I was thinking about it, but got carried away with trying to help. kqoct 

Dave


----------



## funkynassau (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been taking lessons for just over 4 yrs now and some day I am gonna be awesome :rockon2: My teacher has always emphasized the need to learn scales, and I can see why. There's a lot of scales out there to learn too.

I suggest you go have a look at www.justinguitar.com and he offers lots of scale lessons and videos. It's an awesome site.

Funkynassau


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree about the major and minor scales, and the pentatonics, which are basically skeletons of the major/minor scales. They are pretty much all you need to know for a long while...once you have those burned into your mind, hands, and heart, then maybe learn a couple other minor scales like the melodic and harmonic minor.

Knowing which scales to learn also depends on what types of music you're wanting to play...in other words, you don't need to learn fancy obscure jazz-oriented scales if you're going to play straight-ahead rock.


----------

